# ~ Whats your HG SKIN SAVER PRODUCT?



## PBunnieP (Dec 26, 2008)

For me it's NUXE multi-purpose dry oil. Being someone who is acne prone, I had never in a million years thought about putting an oil near my face. But this stuff is FANTASTIC! I've been getting dry skin now due to the colder weather and this keeps my skin supple and glowy and so far NO BREAKOUTS from this! Not to mention it smells heavenly of a luxurious vanilla scent, a MUST TRY for everyone.

Huile Prodigieuse NUXE 7365466 - 100ml Bottle


So whats your HG Skin Saver product???


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 26, 2008)

Biore warming scrub. My only skin problem is when I feel like it's not clean and fresh enough. When I feel that way, I exfoliate really well with Biore warming scrub, and I feel much better. It's great for working away black heads, zits, pimples, and what not.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine's Creme de la Mer...just the most amazing skin cream out there, in my humble opinion.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 26, 2008)

Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream. I have dry skin and this protects my face from the cold and wind, and keeps it smooth and supple. It can also multi-task as a lip balm/gloss and treatment for my hands, feet and elbows.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 26, 2008)

Elemis Herbal Lavender Repair Mask! It's just awesome, totally clears my breakouts and leaves my skin nice and hydrated too. Infact I can't sing the praises of the entire Elemis line enough, their products have changed my skin dramatically for the better and all in 6 months. It's like having totally new and glowing skin.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 26, 2008)

The Tea Tree Oil mask from the Body Shop, the green stuff! I love to use it on problem areas before I go to bed and when I wake up in the morning, the redness is gone from those annoying blemishes and they usually have went down in size as well! It's also nice to use all over my face as a mask once in a while when I need a boost and it makes my skin feel tingly and refreshed!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2008)

Mario Badescu Drying Lotion.  Zits begone overnight!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 26, 2008)

Elizabeath Arden eight hour cream. It's amazing for my skin in winter.


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Elizabeath Arden eight hour cream. It's amazing for my skin in winter._

 
I've been looking at that too for a while but there seems to be alot of mixed reactions...some people love it while others hate it. Is it more of treatment or moisturizer or ointment? TIA


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

philosophy hope in a jar, and Ponds Dry Skin cream in the winter. my skin DRINKS hope in a jar lol i love it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 27, 2008)

Amilactin. It's lactic acid, about 10 percent with a pH of about 4. I use it all over my body , and I exfoliate with a brush and then a razor twice a day in the shower. My skin is as smooth as a magazine page, it keeps the colour even as well. Or I use Paula's choice glycolic acid lotion all over.


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Dec 27, 2008)

Dermalogica range - my skin has never been better.
In particular I adore the multivitamin power recovery mask. I leave it on as long as I can...and my skin is always glowing afterwards.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 27, 2008)

Right now it's ACV toner and microfibre cloths!


----------



## burtnyks (Dec 27, 2008)

I recently fell in love with Chanel Hydramax+ Moisture cream.  My skin is so dry in the horrible Michigan winter, but this stuff works wonders and smells fantastic too!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I've been looking at that too for a while but there seems to be alot of mixed reactions...some people love it while others hate it. Is it more of treatment or moisturizer or ointment? TIA_

 
For me it's more of a moisturizer. I usually use it on my hands and feet but only at night because it has a bad smell. I use it on my face most nights too in the winter but it's much too heavy to use under my makeup. It has salicylic acid in it so it can be a treatment too. It's also really good at getting rid of some minor redness. I'm not really sure what's in it that causes that because I haven't looked at the full list of ingredients but it does a good job in making my skin more even.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2008)

i freaking love the lavender skin mask by elemis too! really7 clears up my skin without being too drying! i also love the elemis skin bliss oil capsuals. i use one in the monring and evening every other day and these stop my dry skin being dry!

i also reccomend the la therapie line of skin products (hard to find in the uk but made by the elemis company ... steiner i think the're company is called). i use a la therapie cleanser, toner and facial polish and whenever i run out my skin dies on me!! it goes all patchy and weird.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 5, 2009)

I second the Hope in a Jar by Philosophy. It almost feels like you just put collagen right into your skin, I love it!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm gonna go with Burts Bees - Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum.

Oh my god... this stuff is divine. My skin has never been so glowing and radiant, seriously. 

http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs/...roductId=14009

Try it!!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 5, 2009)

having an acne prone skin. the most effective product for me is by Obagi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is quite pricey but totally worth the price.


----------



## amyzon (Jan 5, 2009)

For toning my skin and putting a stop to my weird winter outbreaks - nothing beats pure witch hazel morning and night.

And this year my absolute HG find has been Caudalie Moisturzing Face and Eye Mask for use as an eye cream - nothing, NOTHING moisturizes the same and I've had no dryness around my eyes since I started using it!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 5, 2009)

the philosophy micro delivery peel is amazing. i also swear by the BE night treatment, my skin has been a million times better since i started using that.


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 5, 2009)

it used to be celestialis moisturizer from lush...i'm still looking for a new one :/


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 5, 2009)

The Mario Badescu Foaming Glycolic cleanser works wonders for me ... my skin must have a really high turnover rate because I used to have to use an 8% AHA gel every few days to feel like my skin wasn't covered in dead cells.  This stuff has completely eliminated my use of the AHA gel.  

I also love their Drying Lotion ... it looks and smells like calamine lotion, but it is amazing.  I only ever get cystic blemishes, but if one pops up I can put this on before bed one night, two tops, and the blemish is gone.  LOVE IT!

Now if only I could find something for the blackheads ... I am convinced those will never go away.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 3, 2009)

This is probably bad but - Hydrocortisone Cream! Now, I don't use this on a regular basis just whenever my skin is really acting up since it's very sensitive and I just haven't been able to find any products that won't irritate it. I also find it good to use as a spot treatment for those cystic zits. I'll just dab it on the spot at night and when I wake up in the morning it's most likely smaller, and less red and less painful than it was the night before.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone that likes Hope in a Jar.  That stuff has done wonders for my skin.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree with everyone that likes Hope in a Jar.  That stuff has done wonders for my skin._

 
hmm..everyone always talks about how much they love this..what exactly does it do? Other than moisturize..


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 4, 2009)

It only made my face greasy and shiny and left it feeling dirty.  Like there was no Hope for me. I wound up using on my legs to get rid of it. Back to Paula's Choice with glycolic acid or her skin lightener gel with beta hydroxy. I don't like greasy feeling skin, I like even skin tone and excellent exfolliation.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_The Mario Badescu Foaming Glycolic cleanser works wonders for me ... my skin must have a really high turnover rate because I used to have to use an 8% AHA gel every few days to feel like my skin wasn't covered in dead cells. This stuff has completely eliminated my use of the AHA gel. 

I also love their Drying Lotion ... it looks and smells like calamine lotion, but it is amazing. I only ever get cystic blemishes, but if one pops up I can put this on before bed one night, two tops, and the blemish is gone. LOVE IT!

Now if only I could find something for the blackheads ... I am convinced those will never go away._

 
Try the Mario Badescu Rolling Peel


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2...not many people like this stuff becuase its alcohol based but I use it on my super sensitive-acne-prone skin and it works wonders!  It cleans all the makeup out that my cleanser missed and it stops congested pores from forming (my biggest problem)....I love it


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Feb 4, 2009)

For those who picked Hope in a Jar: didn't the smell bother you? I got it as a sample from Sephora and it was pretty powerful.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Lush Cosmetics Fresh Farmacy. In just two weeks my skin has turned around.  Im super oily, and prone to black heads and blemishes. This stuff has really calmed my skin down. So much that I've already gone back and purchased the toner and moisturizer. Even my fiance' commented on how good my skin has been looking lately.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Origins Checks n Balances face wash of love


----------



## t_doll (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_For those who picked Hope in a Jar: didn't the smell bother you? I got it as a sample from Sephora and it was pretty powerful._

 
YES, I hated the smell! It took me a while to get used to it. But by the time I got used to the smell, I realized that it was giving me cystic acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It went away as soon as I stopped using it, and my skin has been nice and clear ever since. It was quite a shame though, 'cause I really liked how soft and smooth it made my skin feel.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

LUSH Celestial Moisterizer or Dream Cream if Celestial is sold out


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_It only made my face greasy and shiny and left it feeling dirty.  Like there was no Hope for me. I wound up using on my legs to get rid of it. Back to Paula's Choice with glycolic acid or her skin lightener gel with beta hydroxy. I don't like greasy feeling skin, I like even skin tone and excellent exfolliation._

 

We must be twins! Lol. I love Paula's choice and I really disliked the Hope in a Jar, too!


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2...not many people like this stuff becuase its alcohol based but I use it on my super sensitive-acne-prone skin and it works wonders!  It cleans all the makeup out that my cleanser missed and it stops congested pores from forming (my biggest problem)....I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Again and again I tried to love this stuff....but i just can't. I think once upon a time (the very 1st time i used it) it worked and then forever after it just made me dry and sensitive.


----------



## jackie100 (Mar 14, 2009)

Probably Green Cream, its a retinol cream. I've been using level 6 for like 8 months now i think. i think it made a big difference in my skin.


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 18, 2009)

For the past year it was MAC's Fix+ spray as part of my skincare regime (used prior to moisturizing as a light toner).

HOWEVER, after months of researching the faves and NOT SO FAVES of beauty bloggers -- my new HG skin saver product has to be Shiseido Hadasui Lotion Mist -- a TOTAL dupe for MAC's Fix+ spray @ almost HALF the price. =)


----------



## kimmae17 (Mar 20, 2009)

recently i have LOVEd Pure skin formulations retinol lotion under mario badusco seaweed night creme.  its the ONLY thing that has faded my hyper pigmentation.  (i have also sparingly used Mama lotion so that could be part of it)  i am  going on vacation next week, and i am SO excited to not have to worry about covering up my pigmentation spots and my makeup looking natural in sunlight.   all i am bringing is my bare escentuals!


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 21, 2009)

I've gotta add a recent favourite:

GRAPESEED OIL!

OH MY GOODNESS, I've been using this every night for the past week after washing my face. I mix it with a drop or two of my NUXE multi purpose dry oil and press it into my skin. My acne scars have faded a bit and my face no longer looks dehyrated, blemished less red.

Did a bit of research and found out that Grapeseed oil is supposedly a great natural moisturizer for oily-combination-normal skin (probably too light for dry skin) and is NON-COMEDOGENIC! In fact, I have not had ONE extra spot since using it!!!

Take a look into it you guys, its such an amazing natural product.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

Ultra Glow Black Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is my heaven sent


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 28, 2009)

Eucerin 5% Urea Face Cream is my daily skin saver, love the stuff. I have dry/combo skin with some adult acne, this baby gives me all the moisture I need for most of the year without being heavy or greasy. It's also fragrance free, kind on the skin and cheap.

Bepanthen salve is my go-to skin saver for lips, irritated and extremely dehydrated skin. It helps chapped lips and cold sores heal faster, as well as dry spots in the winter. Fantastic for your nose when it's raw and sore after a bad cold, too, and like the Eucerin moisturizer it's cheap, fragrance free and good for sensitive skin. 
Bepanthen contains lanolin, though, wool allergics beware!


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimpinett* 

 
_Eucerin 5% Urea Face Cream is my daily skin saver, love the stuff. I have dry/combo skin with some adult acne, this baby gives me all the moisture I need for most of the year without being heavy or greasy. It's also fragrance free, kind on the skin and cheap._

 
Agreed 100%


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 30, 2009)

Honestly, getting some sun. Nothing has ever compared to how clear my skin stays in the summer or while I go tanning. Once I quit going, I get pimples again.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_philosophy hope in a jar, and Ponds Dry Skin cream in the winter. my skin DRINKS hope in a jar lol i love it._

 
I tried to love this but couldn't get over the smell.  I have an almost full jar just sitting there looking so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just can't use it!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Clinique Redness Solutions cream.  I have eczema, and when my skin is feeling senstive, I use this and it prevents a flareup, which in turn prevents a week of nasty peeling on my face.  YAY!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't do without Skinceuticals Hydrating B5 Gel - which is essentially a hyaluronic serum.  I have tried many other HA serums and nothing else works like this for me.  Love.

I also just started using the new Bare Escentuals facial moisturizer and really, really like it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Neutrogena Acne Stress Control, 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment.

Seriously, I will cry myself to sleep for a long time if this is ever off the market. If I've been bad and slept with makeup on for a few nights, I use this and 2 days later my skin is back to normal. It doesn't irritate and I can wear it under makeup. Loooooove it!

That, and Jojoba oil!!!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 31, 2009)

I know it doesn't work for most people, but Proactiv is my holy grail. Their cleanser and toner make my skin flawless. 

And the Dramatically Different moisturizer from Clinique. And Olay's age defying at night with vit e. 

It's taken years to perfect my skin regimen..


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream. I have dry skin and this protects my face from the cold and wind, and keeps it smooth and supple. It can also multi-task as a lip balm/gloss and treatment for my hands, feet and elbows._

 
Hi Amber, I have this and I have super dry skin. I am scared to use it on my face. What has your experience been with this? It looks like it might clog pores. I am in dire need of some SUPER hydration. I have used everything from La Mer to Cetaphil to Hope in a Jar... EVERYTHING!

Does anyone have any suggestions for a SUPER hydrating moisturizer low end or high end I dont care!! Thanks!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I tried to love this but couldn't get over the smell.  I have an almost full jar just sitting there looking so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just can't use it!_

 
me too...literally it makes me gag. It smells like a wet animal!! Haha


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_For those who picked Hope in a Jar: didn't the smell bother you? I got it as a sample from Sephora and it was pretty powerful._

 
Yes it did, I gave it away after trial, but I do have a sensitive nose regarding flavors


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Amber, I have this and I have super dry skin. I am scared to use it on my face. What has your experience been with this? It looks like it might clog pores. I am in dire need of some SUPER hydration. I have used everything from La Mer to Cetaphil to Hope in a Jar... EVERYTHING!

Does anyone have any suggestions for a SUPER hydrating moisturizer low end or high end I dont care!! Thanks!!!_

 
I would love to know this too.  I got a sample of it and want to try it on my face.  But I am acne prone in my tzone.  

In the meantime, the best thing that has worked for my crazy dry skin to use a 10% AHA cream before my moisturizer.  It exfoliates away the dry skin, allowing my cream to really get in there!  I have been using the most amazing cream called Biodroga Oxygenating night cream.  It is SO rich.  I just posted a review a couple weeks ago about it on my blog.  I HIGHLY recommend it for super dry skin.  It is $90 for the jar, but it has lasted me like 8 months.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I would love to know this too.  I got a sample of it and want to try it on my face.  But I am acne prone in my tzone.  

In the meantime, the best thing that has worked for my crazy dry skin to use a 10% AHA cream before my moisturizer.  It exfoliates away the dry skin, allowing my cream to really get in there!  I have been using the most amazing cream called Biodroga Oxygenating night cream.  It is SO rich.  I just posted a review a couple weeks ago about it on my blog.  I HIGHLY recommend it for super dry skin.  It is $90 for the jar, but it has lasted me like 8 months._

 

Thanks so much for this Leeny! I would love to try a sample of this. Where did you buy? I will check out your blog for sure.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Thanks so much for this Leeny! I would love to try a sample of this. Where did you buy? I will check out your blog for sure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it from a spa called Hydeaway in Mississauga, ON .. I have never seen it anywhere else.  They do have a website.. Biodroga.com  .. they should have a listing of where else they sell.  I think they sell mainly to spa's.. not sure if you can get it in retail stores.  This stuff is awesome.  I have been dipping my fingers in this jar for 8 months.. lol.. so I wouldn't want to send you a sample of that, but if you can't find anywhere that sells it, I can ask the spa if they will give me a sample to send you and if you like it, I can always send you down a jar.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I got it from a spa called Hydeaway in Mississauga, ON .. I have never seen it anywhere else.  They do have a website.. Biodroga.com  .. they should have a listing of where else they sell.  I think they sell mainly to spa's.. not sure if you can get it in retail stores.  This stuff is awesome.  I have been dipping my fingers in this jar for 8 months.. lol.. so I wouldn't want to send you a sample of that, but if you can't find anywhere that sells it, I can ask the spa if they will give me a sample to send you and if you like it, I can always send you down a jar._

 
Such a sweet offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks but I am sure I can find it some where in NYC! I will start hunting around!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE St Ives' Apricot Scrub (the invigorating one).
Whenever I run out of it my skin gets bumps on it and kind of 'clogged', but St Ives' always restores it ^___^


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

Dermalogica and Neostrata are my favorite skincare lines! But I LOVE a bunch of other lines too. I LOVE these products:


Dermalogica:

Special Cleansing Gel 32 for the 8.4 oz and 46 for the 16.9 oz- Keeps my skin very clean and non-drying feeling after washed. It get everything off an my skin somehow stays clear even if this isnt meant to kill acne..i just love it! Any skin type can use it.

Precleanse 42.00 - I use this for the night time to get my makeup off. This is the first step to the double cleansing process. This is made out of tons of botanical oils, yet it doesn't break you out! I love the botanical smell. You apply this on a dry face and massage it in concentrating on the congested areas (more around the nose and forehead and chin and anywhere you have acne or clogged pores) and you then add a little water to your face to create a milky lather, it doesn't foam up just makes it easier to massage in. The you rinse off and use whatever cleanser, i use Special Cleansing Gel. This stuff is amazing..

Total Eye Care 43.00 i believe?- A day eye cream that's got SPF 15 and a peach tint to brighten dark circles. It's nice and hydrating and has vitamins a, c, and e. 

Daily Microfoliant 50.00 - This stuff is one of Dermalogica's best sellers and I understand why. It's a rice-based finely milled powder that you mix with a few drops of water to create a lather. It can be used daily, but i use it about 3-4 times a wk by choice. If you use it daily it really brightens your skin. It's meant to brighten hyperpigmentation. It has colloidal oatmeal to calm and sooth any irritation. It's very smooth and doesn't have that bead feeling. It smells good, to me like fruit loops. It exfoliates the dead skin revealing radiance. 


These are a few things from Dermalogica I highly recommend.

For Neostrata:

Exuviance Bionic Eye Cream 42.00 - My most fave eye cream ever! It does EVERYTHING. It literally saves me all the time from the harsh dry patches that appear more in the winter..they are gone by next day or two. This has Vitamin k, and e and green tea. It depuffs, firms up fine lines and wrinkles, brightens dark circles which it did for me, hydrates with 11% lactobionic acids. Of course it contains the very patented AHA and PHA's. I love it!

Moisturizing Antibacterial Cleanser 28.00 - This is a HG for acne prone. It's a cleanser that doesn't build a tolerance. I like to massage it on my damp face for 60 seconds and rinse off. This gives a deep cleansing and really does kill acne off within days and prevents. 

Vespera Bionic Serum - 55.00 Amazing stuff. It's a very powerful serum that can banish scars, hyperpigmentation, shrink pore size, smooth out the wrinkles and fine lines. 

These are a few products I cannot live without! I have combination skin and am acne prone.

I also can't live without DDF Benzoyl Peroxide 5% with Tea Tree Oil 25.00 - This gets rid of the acne fast!! It comes in a HUGE tube thatll last your a couple of yrs.

MD Skincare All Over Blemish Solution 84.00 - This is different because it kills off acne and hydrates at the same time because so many acne products are drying to the skin, this isn't. It has the texture of a makeup primer. I use it as a makeup primer and it keeps my makeup on all day an def mattifies unlike my Smashbox bronzing primer which i still love, but when i wanna use the photo finish i def wear a lil of this under to mattify. It comes out clear too.

MD Skincare Alpha Beta Daily Peel Pads 78.00 for 30 and 128.00 for 60

Amazing 2 step peel system! Is great for any skin type even the most sensitive. This shrinks my pores and killsacne and restores the radiance. You notice results within a wk. Also, one 30 day use of this = to one professional peel with Dr. Dennis Gross (The creator of MD skincare). It's expensive but worth it. It's got tons of antioxidants and helps those with rosacea. Step one you apply all over the face until the pad feels dry. I also do it on my neck, ears,and back of my hands. You wait 2 mins and then apply step 2 which is the activating part and it feels nice and tingly on the face and is very hydrating. It has a great scent too.

I can't wait to get the Correct and Perfect by MD Skincare as that has almost 100% on makeupalley. 

I also love Bare Minerals Rare Minerals moisturizer 32.00- It balances out the oiliness and dryness and makes the skin soo smooth. It's never heavy feeling. It has tons of vitamins.  

Pur Minerals Mineral Mud Mask with Pascalite 25.00 - This is my most fave mask ever! This I use once a wk. It is made with Pascalite which is a mineral found in the mountains of Mexico that was used back in the ancient times the Indians used to extract poison from a snake bite. This instantly feels tight after 2 mins. Let me tell you, your skin looks amazing afterwards! I like to leave it on for 15-30 mins. It starts to itch me after 10 mins but i ignore it and keep going. I wash it off and my skin looks so smooth, brightened, soft, and pores gone. It helps with blackheads and acne too.

Biore Ultra Deep strips 8.00 - i need these once a week to get rid of clogged pores and blackheads..i love these!! The Ultra Deep works, not the reg ones. It sucks the reg ones also come in a 14 pk but not the ultra deep! 

All of these can be found at Ulta.

Go to Dermalogica.com for a face mapping.


I just bought some Bioelements a few days ago at the beauty show and I'm in love..i really wish we carried Bioelements at Ulta.

Pumice Peel 50.00- Only to be used once or twice a wk. It's a very finely granulated exfoliant. My first use I instantly noticed smooth pores and skin and radiance. I love it. This is def something to buy if you want really smooth skin. My moisturizer absorbs a lot better and makeup goes on smoooth. This is also great if you self-tan on the face.

Kerafole 45.00- a mask that has a strong botanical smell. It feels so nice on the skin and when it's dried up it looks clear on the face. It helps with the clogged pores and firms up the skin. It's a deep exfoliation mask.


Whew - OK can you tell I'm a skincare junkie? This isn't all I use LOL. I'll stop now!! =)


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got the Clarisonic last week and WOW!

It is a bit of $$ but so worth it. I was dealing with some minor clogged pores and dry skin. Not anymore, it all vanished and my skin has been glowy! I love it.

Also, a miracle product for me is Dream Cream by Lush. I know weird, but I was abroad in Amsterdam and i was have really weird dry skin on the back of my arms (might have been keratosis pilaris) and i walked into the lush for the first time ever and they suggested this and the next day it was GONE. Any time i have a wierd skin reaction I use Dream Cream and it goes away. I dont know how or why but I love love love it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Purified water from a Brita pitcher- I kid you not!

I realized how much crap is in our tap water recently and just felt icky about having it touch my face. My face always seems to be really dry too even if I'm just rinsing with cold water and nothing else. I've noticed a bit of difference since I've started using it versus using regular old tap water.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

Today, is the 5th day i have used the clarisonic and wow.
I posted about it in my blog. I am in love with this, if you have problem skin, RUN out and buy this. You will thank me later, I cant even believe how smooth my makeup is going on and how soft my skin is.

I am raving about this product to ALL!!


----------



## asprettydoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Purified water from a Brita pitcher- I kid you not!

I realized how much crap is in our tap water recently and just felt icky about having it touch my face. My face always seems to be really dry too even if I'm just rinsing with cold water and nothing else. I've noticed a bit of difference since I've started using it versus using regular old tap water._

 
If your municipal water treatment plant puts flouride in the water this will definately make a difference to sensitive skin.  But you can get a shower head that accepts a filter (sorry no brand name, left it at my last apartment but I got it at a health food store)...


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

I think overall, the Neutrogena Stress Control BHA  (i like the whole line although the wash can sometimes be a lil harsh)


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 5, 2009)

My HG products are:

Retin-A: for hyperpigmentation and for anti-aging. It´s one of the few products that are scientifically proven (by double blind, randomized, placebo-controlled medical trials..yada yada...you know the deal) to actually work! I tolerate it better than most people, which is awesome)

Sunscreen


----------



## Kuuipo (May 5, 2009)

Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid pads, Paula's Choice Cleanser and skin lightener and Paula's Choice antioxidant serum. I am 46 and still get carded, my skin is luminous.


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2009)

I have been really loving Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser.  When I use it religiously it keeps my skin so smooth, even and clear.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 5, 2009)

Lacticare liquid cream @ night (I have eczema) and Olay Complete moisture cream in the day! pure magic!


----------



## DigitalRain (May 5, 2009)

I have a few must haves.
Obagi Clear
Retin A (tretinoin cream, 0.1%)
Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid
Clean and Clear Steam in Shower Facial
Avon Anew 2 in 1 Gel Facial Cleanser


----------



## jani04 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_YES, I hated the smell! It took me a while to get used to it. But by the time I got used to the smell, I realized that it was giving me cystic acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It went away as soon as I stopped using it, and my skin has been nice and clear ever since. It was quite a shame though, 'cause I really liked how soft and smooth it made my skin feel._

 
I was given a sample in a swap and I thought maybe it was just old. Does the product also separate in to an oilish/liquid and cream layer? 

I'd say.. for getting rid of dry flakes in winter a pure honey and fine sugar home made scrub. Any other home made scrubs, oatmeal, yogurt, banana etc wise is just too messy. 

Oh and rose hip oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though it's not working on my eczema anymore..


----------



## RedRibbon (May 31, 2009)

Mine is something I found the other day, Boots Time Delay Cleanser, it's on clearance at the mo so I think they will discontinue it and for that reason I bought all they had on the shelf.  It is a solid cleanser which you rub onto your skin and then take off with a muslin cloth, it made my skin pretty dry but I moisturised and it has been fine since, NO MORE GREASINESS from travelling on the tube..and that's from only using it once a week.


----------



## TSIZ (May 31, 2009)

Aside from drinking lots and lots of water (yeah, I try...really hard...to do at least 1 gallon of caffeine-free fluids/day), these finds were happy accidents. You know, swaps on MUA, the ones where you go, "eh, what the heck" b/c you can't find anything else on their list? Those "pity-swaps"? Knowing you'll re-list as soon as you get them...

Joey New York:
-Pure Pores Blackhead Remover and Pore Minimizer Gel
Who would've known? I love it! This got SOOO many bad reviews, it may have been DC'ed...of course, my luck.

Jason Natural Cosmetics:
-Vita-C Max Instant Facial Treatment (LOOOVE IT)
-Hyper-C Serum
-Ester-C Creme Moisturizer
I need to find a VITA-/HYPER-/ESTER-C cleanser to have the full "Jason" experience (which I thought I already had done with my once-boyfriend "Jason" for 7 years*rim-shot*). The Instant Facial post-cleanse feels so good (to me); I don't think many would like it. It "feels good" b/c it has a little menthol in it; gives it a little kick. I don't think many would get into the Serum either, because it's not "lightweight". The first time it felt like I was smearing something greasy all over my face, and thought to myself, "oh great, I'll have zits tomorrow", but NOT! I think this stuff is keeping this 38-year old looking 28! Seriously. I'm so excited about this stuff, I may actually go and BUY it now that I've run out! This is like the first time I've finished products swapped on MUA!

These are 2 brands I've seen around but would NEVER have tried. SOOO glad I said, "eh, what the heck" to those MUA'ers. I actually stay in touch with the one that sent all the Jason stuff. She's awesome.


----------



## gildedangel (May 31, 2009)

My HG skin product right now is Lush's Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser. I have really extreme combination skin, it is super dry and super oily. This stuff actually helps with both problems, has cleared up some of my acne, and it smells SO good!!!


----------

